# REHOMING 8 female RATS IN WORCESTER. PLS READ



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

i already have an ad posted and have had it posted a while now to no luck, 

i am rehoming 8 female rats. they come in groups of 4, i call them the 4 big girls and the 4 lil girls. The little girls live in a petco rat manor and the big girls live in a critter nation double unit. You can have either group and the petco rat manor for a tiny rehoming fee, or you can have either group and the DCN for 175.00 (the pans are chewed in the corners unfortunately).

The big girls are all about a year and a half to two years, so they are up there in age. I recently had one pass away a few weeks ago from an unknown cause she became extremely skinny and bloated. The little girls are almost a year, they will be a year in august. 

I really, really, really want to rehome them. Please spread the word. 
I am just not as big of a rat person as i thought i was,

the 175.00 is a little bit expensive i know, but you get 4 rats, a cage, any supplies i can supply, plus home made coroplast siding on the critter nation to keep all poop and bedding in. IT WORKS AWESOME!


----------

